# How to set up router for a direct ip connection Port fowarding maybe IDK...



## weibey (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not to sure exactly what i need to do... I'm trying to play Civilization 4 Beyond the sword with a friend. So i set up a direct ip game, but he can't join. How do i setup my router to let him join?


----------



## weibey (Apr 21, 2008)

oh btw its a WRT54G Linksys router.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

This might help:
http://forums.civfanatics.com/showthread.php?t=146735


----------

